# Fray car handling



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

What can you do to improve the handling ? I have tires and front end along with the weights . They are either loose or have to much traction and they tip .


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Experiment with your spring tension (higher or lower depending on your speeds as well as how the shoes look.... dirty carbon wear, you need more tension, if it's flying out of the slot, squash the springs down a bit to lessen the tension). Also play with tire height and even weight in the front end. Try a tungsten carbide axle if you think you need more weight.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

with the green fray tires I am a little loose add the black fray and it hops . The wide tire front end helped a little , Could it be spring tension I am willing to try anything .


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Like Marty said try shoes tension first make sure the limit is the same and the shoes limited just enough so that if the rails have some variance they stay in contact with rail. Next try to get the chassis level to like .310 front and 340, to 345 on rears the heavier axle would help a lot. Try to make front end weight in the 2.3 to 2.5 grams


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks for the tips Ill give them a try . I do have 310 in front and 345 on the rear


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I should probably add on the shoes a little if you have a tech block use the bottom ( flat side) side of it to check limit on the shoe. place the car on the tech block with the pin in the pinhole ( helps keep the car from rolling) look to make sure all four wheels are touching. Look form the back of the car at the shoes make sure they are not twisted and both seem to be flat. Make sure that the shoes are not to limited by looking at the front of the car, by slighty putting pressure on the backof the chassis lifting the front up slightly the front wheel sure come of the ground 10-15 thousands before the shoes start to lift. This is a good starting point. Now make sure they limited the same by appling pressure to the back of the chassis (while still on the block) to see the front to see if both shoes lift at teh same time if they don't make them the same. this should get you in the ball park. 

Makeing sure the shoes run flat on the rail will also help. if the shoes has a burn maker all the way down the contact patch it not right but at least the shoes is flat if it only on part of the shoes you need to bendthe shoe to make it flat on the rail. 

once the shoe is flat to get the carbon brun off the shoe you will need to increase tension till the shoes has a shinny x shapped wear pattern the lenght of the contact patch of the shoe. 

You could try different bodys also and if you use the black tires make sure you scuff the tire real well ( so is has no shine at all )


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Just to add one little point to the scuffing of the tires from what Travis said. Be sure to scuff the tires edges as well. When your car hits the corners part of the bite comes from the roll you get on the edge. If you lightly scuff them you will get less bite and likely lessen your chance of a deslot. Also if when looking at your shoes you find you are arcing ... you can stretch the springs a tad to get better contact but at times lose some handling due to the push on the shoe. You can actually get better contact and get an improvement in handling if you stretch the spring after cutting away a 1/2 to full coil loop from the spring. This still gets the push on the shoe but can soften the ride a smidge. Travis can likely tell you better but in some cases this had worked for me.

Dennis


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*scuffing tires*

Scuff silli-sponge but not slip-on silicone?


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

If you would look at the thread below called "Fray car tuning"' you will find answers to just about any performance aspect of the T-Jet. Pickup shoe tuning is discussed toward the end of the thread if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I scuff my Slip-on also


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Scuff silli-sponge but not slip-on silicone?


*I never recommend scuffing my slipons as that takes away from the skin layer and shortens lifespan not to mention if you over do it you lose traction . That said it can't be helped when radiusing the inside edge so as little as possible would be the way to go IMHO anyway.

Dennis *


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I had no idea the pickup shoes played such an important part in handling . Thanks for the tips I am willing learn more if you want to tell me any .


----------

